# Locall numbers??1850 etc



## Mauraf (27 Aug 2009)

Hi
Not sure if anyone can assist!
On my phone bill this month I can see multiple charges to an 1850 number and I have no idea what they are for!

1850202555
1850202556

I have called my SP, regtel etc to see if they can assist - and to no avail! As far as I am aware - these numbers werent dialled from my home.....do I have any way of identifying these? When I try to dial now I get a fax machine kind of tone...

Any help appreciated!

Maura


----------



## suemoo1 (27 Aug 2009)

are you connected to the internet? did it say on your bill which type they were - ie under which heading, im with bt and there are headings for mobiles, landlines, internet etc? and the dates times etc


----------



## Mauraf (28 Aug 2009)

It just says " other calls" - along with calls to Directory Enquiries etc.... all only about 12-15 seconds long and different times during the day....but am being billed for them all!


----------



## MANTO (28 Aug 2009)

It may be possible you have an Auto Dialer on your Laptop / PC;

http://www.windowsecurity.com/whitepapers/Avoiding-The-Auto-Dialer-Virus1532.html 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_the_trojan_horse_dialer_virus

Manto


----------



## Diddles (28 Aug 2009)

Have you call the numbers?
Do you have kids?reason for asking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mauraf (28 Aug 2009)

No Kids...and tried calling the numbers....and get a fax machine dial tone noise....!very annoying not knowing what they are about!!


----------



## Mauraf (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks Manto on the dialler info....that may make more sense!! I might look into that one more!!


----------



## shibo (30 Jan 2010)

i have had the same problem for over 6 years, and not just from 1 phone - from two business phones as well.  all 3 located in different parts of dublin.  i phone numerous times each year looking for answers from my sp (perlico, vodafone, eircom, smart) none of them can give me an explanation, other than saying 'someone must be making these calls'. which is absolute nonsense, they're even being dialled when the premises is empty. finally last week someone told me to check with my alarm monitoring company or my alarm co.  Yes the guy who installed the alarm said that this tel. should dial up once a day to make sure its working.  he is coming out to check out the alarm next week. 
but now what i want to know is who has benefitted from this 'error' in my alarm system?  is it the guy who installed it?  as over 6 years, 10-12 euro each month x by how many users?????  
joan.


----------



## saibhne (9 Jul 2010)

shibo said:


> i have had the same problem for over 6 years, and not just from 1 phone - from two business phones as well.  all 3 located in different parts of dublin.  i phone numerous times each year looking for answers from my sp (perlico, vodafone, eircom, smart) none of them can give me an explanation, other than saying 'someone must be making these calls'. which is absolute nonsense, they're even being dialled when the premises is empty. finally last week someone told me to check with my alarm monitoring company or my alarm co.  Yes the guy who installed the alarm said that this tel. should dial up once a day to make sure its working.  he is coming out to check out the alarm next week.
> but now what i want to know is who has benefitted from this 'error' in my alarm system?  is it the guy who installed it?  as over 6 years, 10-12 euro each month x by how many users?????
> joan.



Hi Shibo,
I have the same issue and same numbers dialled - did you come to any resolution?

Many thanks!

S.


----------



## Moral Ethos (10 Jul 2010)

Who owns these numbers? Regtel should be able to tell you.


----------



## shibo (20 Jun 2011)

After a year, i'm still here trying to sort out these telephone numbers 1850 202 555 and 1850 202 556.  I've finally got somewhere - it's the credit card company Elavon.  It dials up each time a transaction is being put through and again for the end of day report.  I've asked if they could use a free phone no. or an irish landline no. for this purpose to avoid the extra fee.  I'm waiting for them to get back to me.  Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## Complainer (20 Jun 2011)

Thanks for getting back with the update, Shibo.


----------



## dafinn (3 Dec 2013)

Hi SHibo - any response? I'm getting these charges since I moved from Streamline - never got these phone charges before and now I am. These charges aren't mentioned in the sch of charges?!


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Dec 2013)

Welcome to AAM, dafinn. You've ressuscitated an old thread from two-and-a-half years ago; I'm not sure whether the OP is still with us...


----------



## pudds (3 Dec 2013)

DrMoriarty said:


> Welcome to AAM, dafinn. You've ressuscitated an old thread from two-and-a-half years ago; I'm not sure whether the OP is still with us...



still signs of life tg     some 'bump' though


Last Activity: 17-06-2013 09:16 AM


----------

